# clen advice



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

hi guys started a clen cycle yesterday at 80mcg and had the same today all ok but

the question i have before tomorow is should i carry on for a two weeks on as i read somwere that a 2day on 2day off is more effective???

which one do people recommend???


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

2 weeks on 2 weeks off imo


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wondered the same meself...2 days on, 2 off for now...started with 40 saturday,80 next day, 80 today and possibly 120 tomorrow....definitely working more than Idve expected. Feel hot and a bit jittery even on the days off.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have run

40 week 1

80 week 2

120 week 3

then

2 weeks off.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you at it long Milky,or is it yer first cycle....your looking fairly trim in yer avi there?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Are you at it long Milky,or is it yer first cycle....your looking fairly trim in yer avi there?


Used clen briefly in the past but been on now for maybe 7 weeks with the 2 weeks off in between

I would advise taking it am tho as it has fu*ked with my sleep royally.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

i started 2 days ago...started on 160mcg...up to 240mcg today.

My stims looks like this atm! haha.

7am - 1 Ultimate Weight Loss Stack, 80mcg Clen, 75mcg T3. 10mg Yohimbe,

12pm same but no t3

on training days it will be the same about 5pm...on non training days i just take the clen and yohimbe


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely, good call cheers mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah also my T3 has been upped as l take 125 mcg's daily anyway.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

so stay on for the two weeeks then?????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shoulders said:


> so stay on for the two weeeks then?????


For as long as you feel there working mate.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah also my T3 has been upped as l take 125 mcg's daily anyway.


Didn't know you was on the t3 too!!

I'm adding mine in next week along with the winnys. Reckon i'll be rattling like a good'un lol.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

yesterday was strange as it was first day i was sweating buckets and shaking like a sh:tting dog took them at 7:30 and still struggled to get to sleep at night because of the heat they were generating but they are making me tired during the day and even little things like walking upstairs makes me sweat hahah today was just a top up from yesterday so not sure if ive got used to it as shakes dont feel as bad today but still hot as fooooook


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpy76:3347691 said:


> Didn't know you was on the t3 too!!
> 
> I'm adding mine in next week along with the winnys. Reckon i'll be rattling like a good'un lol.


I have an under active thyroid mate. Makes it a tw*t to lose weight.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have an under active thyroid mate. Makes it a tw*t to lose weight.


Well you're doing a cracking job of it regardless!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Not wanting to hijak the thread or anything but would you guys recommend taking any other sups with clen whilst on a huge cut???


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Post-Lunch bump, anyone got any recommendation as to what to take along side clen?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

2 weeks on 2 off , 40mcg won't do much start at 80mcg work from there u will find u need to up the dose every few days as ur body gets used to it , I was feeling ok at 200mcg after a week or so on it !

will be starting again on Monday 

Take 5gs turine every day as well


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I've used Clen a few times and just used it recently actually where I went up to 400mcg (was curious).

I use it 2 weeks on and then take a good break off it.

My dosing was as follows.

160, 160, 160, 240, 240, 240, 240

320, 320, 320, 400, 400, 400, 400

Side effects:

- Towards the end of my second week I was training chest. Went to bench 180kg which I now do fine but on this occasion my tri's, back and legs all cramped

at the same time and the weight wasn't moving anywhere LOL. Considering I pressed 180kg last night fine, on that particular week it was a struggle to even rack it after my failed attempt between me and my spotter (and my spotter is a big guy).

- For the rest of that session I kept getting severe cramps LOL.

- I did get the shakes but not as bad as how some people get them.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> I've used Clen a few times and just used it recently actually where I went up to 400mcg (was curious).
> 
> I use it 2 weeks on and then take a good break off it.
> 
> ...


Hahaha nice


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Get in touch with Aus. When I asked him he explained the off parts are not necessary, as it's an asthma medicine and the receptors don't downgrade. I'm not exactly sure why but ask


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Zed said:


> Get in touch with Aus. When I asked him he explained the off parts are not necessary, as it's an asthma medicine and the receptors don't downgrade. I'm not exactly sure why but ask


I agree with that,i don't know the science behind it myself but9 he showed studies where patients were using it for months at high doses!I have used for 4 weeks straight before and still got good results after the 2 weeks,possibly better than the first 2 looking back.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

may have to come off tomorow

has anybody else had a stiff neck and painfull glands from using clen???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shoulders said:


> may have to come off tomorow
> 
> has anybody else had a stiff neck and painfull glands from using clen???


Yep, and been getting a weird lock jaw kind of thing as well.

Are you drinking plenty of water ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I actually got cramp in my gooch when on clen! That was frigging painful!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

not huge amounts probly 4 -6 pints a day maybe a bit more

did yours go away or just continue to get worse as it aches through my jaw aswell like tooth ache


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I actually got cramp in my gooch when on clen! That was frigging painful!


 :lol:

I got that today!

Went for a pi$$ and as i stopped, i got the cramp. Was doubled up, fvcking painful:cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shoulders said:


> not huge amounts probly 4 -6 pints a day maybe a bit more
> 
> did yours go away or just continue to get worse as it aches through my jaw aswell like tooth ache


It continues all day TBH.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

damn because this is really really anoying pain


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky i cannot see if you are on thyroid meds why they would make fat loss hard

No thyroid =add meds-normal dose,same as natty

 up added dose=weight loss,can you settle this one mate,i do not get it,

Not being snotty,it just makes no sense imo


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I got that today!
> 
> Went for a pi$$ and as i stopped, i got the cramp. Was doubled up, fvcking painful:cursing:


I got it just as I hit the point of no return! Was curled up in a ball for about 5mins in pain! It's not like you can stretch it out either!


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd go with Clen for a max of 2 weeks and then off for the same period of time.


----------

